# [Lesertest] MSI Optix MAG273R eSports Gaming Monitor by Falcony6886



## Falcony6886 (16. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*

1.Einleitung und Danksagung
2.Unboxing, Design und Verarbeitung
3.Theoretische Tests
3.1 PixPerAn
3.2 EIZO Monitortest
3.3.Windows Kalibrierung
4.Gaming Tests
5.Ergonomie und Eigenschaften
5.1 Ergonomie
5.2 Eigenschaften
5.2.1 Gaming OSD
5.2.2 OSD
6.Fazit

*1.Einleitung und Danksagung:*

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich zunächst bei der PC Games Hardware Redaktion und MSI bedanken, einer der vier Auserwählten zu sein. Ein Monitortest ist absolutes Neuland für mich. Sicherlich könnte man noch viel mehr über den MSI MAG273R berichten, als ich in den folgenden Zeilen. Vielleicht ist gerade dieser Aspekt so spannend für die Forenmitglieder – mit mir testet hier jemand, der normalerweise einen Monitor auspackt, aufstellt, anschließt, einschaltet, halbwegs konfiguriert und dann damit zufrieden ist.

Dennoch sind mir einige Dinge beim Testen aufgefallen – vor allem positiv, aber auch negativ. Im Folgenden lasse ich euch daran teilhaben und werde mich weitestgehend an den von mir in meiner Bewerbung geschilderten Testablauf halten. Aufgrund der Hitze in den letzten Wochen und einem Wassereinbruch im Keller diesen Samstag werde ich leider einige Testabschnitte nachliefern müssen. Allerdings wird mein Testbericht auch so den geforderten Rahmen erfüllen. Das versprochene Video und die Montage auf dem Rennsitz folgt dann in der kommenden Woche – bei für PC-Freunde angenehmen Temperaturen im Eigenheim.

Nun viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​* 2.Unboxing, Design und Verarbeitung:

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Monitor kam am bei mir am 23.07.2020 in der Originalverpackung an. MSI verzichtet beim MAG273R auf eine besonders aufwendige Außenhülle und verpackt das eSports-Gerät umweltfreundlich in schlichter bedruckter Pappe, ohne diese mit Folie zu überziehen. Die Verpackung wird von den wichtigsten Produkteigenschaften (s. Datenblatt) verziert:

- MSI eSports
- 144 Hz
- 1ms Fast Response Time
- Gaming OSD App
- HDR Ready
- Night Vision
- Adjustable Stand
- Mystic Light

  Damit sind bereits mehr oder weniger alle „Besonderheiten“ des Monitors aufgelistet. Öffnet man den Karton, findet man die handelsübliche Styropor-Verpackung für den Bildschirm. Obenauf liegt der Monitor-Ständer/der Haltearm, das Zubehör befindet sich an den Seiten. Alles – wie üblich – noch einmal einzeln verpackt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

  MSI liefert ein externes Netzteil, ein HDMI- und ein USB-Kabel neben den üblichen Anleitungen und Montagematerialien mit. Ich hätte mir an dieser Stelle noch mindestens ein Displayport-Kabel gewünscht, schließlich bietet der Monitor ausreichend Anschlüsse, die man auch gerne nutzen möchte. Neben den benötigten Kabeln findet man noch eine Danksagungskarte, den Energieeffizienznachweis, die Garantie-Karte (ein ganzes Buch in 34 Sprachen und den Quick Start Guide zur Montage des Monitors. Eine ausführliche Anleitung findet man lediglich als Download auf der MSI-Webseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

  Der höhenverstellbare Monitorständer ist vorwiegend aus Kunststoff gefertigt. Allerdings erinnert die ein wenig an gebürstetes Aluminium und gefällt mir sehr gut, insbesondere im Vergleich zum LG 27GL850-B, bei dem der Monitorständer durch die reine Kunststoffoptik doch eher billig wirkt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
  Die eigentliche Halterung ist dann aus Stahl gefertigt und wirkt sehr massiv. Der Ständer wird bei der Montage in den Bildschirm eingehakt und mit zwei Schrauben fixiert – hierzu später mehr. Zusätzlich befindet sich eine Aussparung für das Kabelmanagement in der Halterung. Die Kabel können dort hindurch als geordneter Strang nach hinten weggeführt werden – gut so!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​   Der Standfuß aus Stahl wirkt äußerst massiv und schwer. Die beiden „Füße“ sind für sicheren Halt auf dem heimischen Schreibtisch noch einmal gummiert. Er sorgt so für eine ebenfalls schicke Optik, allerdings ragen die beiden Füße relativ weit nach vorne heraus, sodass es auf kleinen Schreibtischen durchaus zu Platzproblemen kommen kann. Ich musste mein großes Mauspad in meiner Gaming-Kammer über einen der Füße schieben, weil dieser so weit herausragt. Der Standfuß wird mit einer Schraube an der Monitorhalterung fixiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

  Das Display selbst ziert erneut ein typischer Werbeaufkleber mit den wichtigsten Eigenschaften des MSI MAG273R und muss selbstverständlich vor Inbetriebnahme entfernt werden. Das Gehäuse an sich ist in schlichtem schwarz gehalten und nahezu randlos. Lediglich der untere Rahmen ist etwas breiter. In der Mitte prangt das MSI-Logo, rechts befindet sich das Symbol für den Ein-/Aus-Schalter, links für den Makro-Key. Die beiden Taster befinden sich unterhalb des Panels und sind ordentlich erreichbar – mir persönlich gefallen aber klassische Buttons an der Front des Monitors besser. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Die Rückseite ist dann ein optisches Highlight mit MSI-Wappen, verzierter LED-Leiste und dem roten „Joystick“ zur Bedienung des OSDs hinten rechts. Die Anschlüsse finden sich beschriftet an der Unterseite. Hier scheiden sich die Geister. Die Kabel laufen so nach unten hin weg, was vermeintlich ein ordentlicheres Kabelmanagement ermöglicht. Da der MSI MAG273R jedoch ohne Pivot-Funktion daherkommt, gestaltet sich das Einstecken der Kabel recht mühselig, wenn der Monitor einmal auf dem Tisch steht. Leider gehen noch immer viele Hersteller diesen Weg. Mir gefallen leicht zugängliche Anschlüsse für DisplayPort, USB oder HDMI direkt an der Rückseite besser. Insbesondere die beiden USB-Anschlüsse würde ich so nicht nutzen. Es ist schlicht viel zu fummelig, dort einen USB Stick, ein Gamepad oder ähnliches einzustecken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Die LED-Leiste oben und die Lüftungsschlitze links daneben werden von einem verspiegelten Muster umrandet, welches unter Umständen Leiterbahnen darstellen soll. Ich finde es schick, peppt die Rückseite ordentlich auf! Zunächst dachte ich, in dem Muster wären die LEDs versteckt – dem ist aber nicht so. Leider. Aber dazu später mehr, wenn wir uns um das Mystic Light kümmern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​   In der Mitte findet sich dann die Aussparung für eine Vesa-Halterung oder den Standfuß, der – wie erwähnt – einfach ein gehangen und mit zwei Schrauben unten fixiert wird (s. Fotos).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
  Der MAG273R hat tatsächlich zwei Seiten: Die eher unauffällige Front und das schicke, sportliche Heck – passend zum eSports-Thema. Zu schade, dass man davon fast nichts sieht, denn auch am oberen Rand findet man noch einmal die „Streifen“-Optik, die ebenfalls an gebürstetes Aluminium, einen Warp-Effekt oder, oder, oder… erinnert. Der Monitor bietet eine top Optik!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

  Nachdem schlussendlich alles in glühender Hitze nach dem Urlaub installiert war, hat sich meine Katze eine Auszeit auf der mitgelieferten Dokumentation gegönnt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*
3.Theoretische Tests*

 In meiner Bewerbung habe ich theoretische Tests mit PixPerAn, dem Eizo Monitortest und der Windows-Bildschirmkalibrierung angekündigt – und die sollt ihr auch bekommen. Allerdings kam ich mir gerade beim Gebrauch von PixPerAn ein wenig vor wie Fischauge aus „Hot Shots“ im Landeanflug. Glaubt mir, ich habe als Laie mein Bestes gegeben. Ob die Ergebnisse allerdings zu verwerten sind, müsst ihr entscheiden. Gerade der erste Testbereich von PixPerAn gab mir Rätsel auf. Wir erinnern uns: Ich bin eher der „Monitor-auspacken-aufstellen-anschalten-Profil auswählen-Läuft!“-Typ. Dennoch möchte ich euch im Folgenden meine Ergebnisse darlegen:
*
3.1 PixPerAn*

*PixPerAn* liefert fünf verschiedene Testbereiche mit: 

  1.Flaggen Test (vermutlich Farbraumabdeckung)
  2.Verfolgungstest (Reaktionszeit)
  3.Lesbarkeit bei bestimmten Bildgeschwindigkeiten (nix für Fischauge)
  4.Scrollspiel (völlig sinnfrei für Fischauge)
  5.Schlierenbild


  Gerade der Flaggentest gibt mir Rätsel auf, da man vorher die Helligkeit einstellen muss. Ich bin wie in der Anleitung vorgegangen, habe Helligkeit und Kontrast auf das Maximum erhöht und dann versucht, die Gamma-Einstellung in PixPerAn vorzunehmen. Das Problem: Eine Veränderung am Schieberegler zeigte keinerlei Auswirkung. Dennoch präsentiere ich euch hier die vermeintlich völlig verfälschten Ergebnisse aufgrund meiner Unfähigkeit, mit dieser Software klarzukommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
  Der Lesbarkeitstest gelang mir bis zu einem Tempo von 7, 8 wäre wohl auch noch gut möglich gewesen. Meine Recherche ergab, dass der MSI MAG273R damit in ähnlichen Sphären wie die Konkurrenz schwebt. Die Ergebnisse zum Spiel lassen wir mal unkontrolliert. Für so etwas war ich schon zu Amiga-Zeiten zu dusselig. Das Schlierenbild dürft ihr euch ebenfalls hier ansehen, auch die Ergebnisse lasse ich unkommentiert – ich würde nur unqualifizierten Blödsinn von mir geben!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ *3.2 EIZO Monitortest*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Deutlich aufschlussreicher war der *EIZO-Monitortest* – er ist eben klar gegliedert und auch für Monitor-Noobs wie mich geeignet. Also Arbeiten wir die einzelnen Kategorien ab. Nachstellen könnt ihr den EIZO Monitortest hier! Die Ergebnisse werde ich mit Fotos und Screenshots darlegen.


*3.2.1.Testbild*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Das Testbild stellt der MAG273R größtenteils klar und deutlich dar, allerdings verschwimmen insbesondere die feinen Linien teilweise vor den Augen – was aber nicht unbedingt am Monitor liegen muss. Einen Screenshot habe ich für euch angefertigt, wenngleich er nur zur Ansicht des Testbildes dient.

*3.2.2.Pixelfehler-Tests*

Die gute Nachricht: Der MAG273R weißt bei keiner der fünf Farben (schwarz, weiß, rot, grün, blau) Pixelfehler auf. Allerdings lässt sich das schwarze Testbild hervorragend dazu nutzen, das Backlight-Bleeding aufzudecken. Hier sieht es dann Erfahrungsgemäß weniger gut aus. Insbesondere in der oberen linken Ecke strahlt eine der LEDs besonders hell – und tatsächlich bei dunklen Szenen dann auch störend. Leider haben dieses Problem fasst alle aktuellen Monitore – mal mehr, mal weniger. Jeder muss selbst entscheiden, ob er sich daran stört. Mir würde maximal in dunklen Szenen die LED oben links auffallen. Den Helligkeitsunterschied bei abgedunkeltem Zimmer könnt ihr auf dem Foto gut erkennen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*3.2.3.Homogenitätstest*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im Homogenitätstest schneidet der MAG273R für meine Begriffe ordentlich ab. Lediglich an den Rändern erkennt man leichte Helligkeitsunterschiede. Die Ränder rechts und links unten in der Ecke sind deutlich sichtbar dunkler. Der DELL SE2717H macht den Helligkeitstest einen Tick besser und bietet das gleichmäßigere Bild.​ 
*3.2.4.Farbabstände*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den Farbabstandstest besteht der MAG273R souverän bis zu einer Differenz von zwei bei den RGB-Werten (128-128-128 zu 130-130-130), darunter kann man einen Unterschied nicht mehr wirklich erkennen. Auch hier arbeitet der DELL SE2717H gefühlt etwas besser.​ 
*3.2.5.Fabrverläufe*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ Bei den Farbverläufen liefert der MSI-Monitor ein sehr homogenes Bild, der Verlauf ist schön gleichmäßig und zufriedenstellend.​ 
*3.2.6.Textdarstellung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ Auch die Textdarstellung gelingt klar und deutlich ohne Schatten und Unschärfe.​ 
*3.2.7.Blickwinkel:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ Den Blickwinkel-Test besteht der MAG273R problemlos, das IPS-Panel ist sehr Blickwinkel-stabil – wie von MSI versprochen.​ 
*3.2.8.Gamma*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Gamma-Wert ist für mich schwer zu ermitteln, meine Augen spielen mir hier einen Streich. Letztlich komme ich auf einen Gamma-Wert von 1,8, bei dem das EIZO-Logo im Hintergrund versinkt. Allerdings ist auch dieser Wert mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Hier bietet EIZO eine Erklärung zu den Gamma-Einstellungen.​ 
*3.2.9.Reaktionszeit*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 2230 Pixeln pro Sekunde und einer Distanz von 40 Pixeln kam noch zu keinen Überschneidungen der Schlieren der beiden Rechtecke. ​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*3.3 Windows-Kalibrierung*

Auch bei dem MSI MAG273R stellte sich das bei mir oftmals erlebte Gefühl ein: Die Windows-Monitorkalibrierung verschlimmbessert die Darstellung eher, als dass sie mir hilft. Ich komme jedes Mal bei der Text-Einstellung ins Schwimmen und das Bild ist danach eher schlechter als vorher. Durchgeführt habe ich das Ganze, ob es etwas gebracht hat? Man(n) weiß es nicht…

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*4.Gaming Tests*

Aufgrund einer Woche Nordseeurlaub vom 25.07. bis 01.08. und zwei weiteren Wochen im Fegefeuer der Höllenhitze im Ruhrgebiet, sind die angekündigten, umfangreichen Gaming-Tests bei Temperaturen zwischen 28°C und 32°C im Gaming-/Arbeitszimmer eher klein ausgefallen und waren vorwiegend auf Supreme Commander Forged Alliance beschränkt.

Insbesondere FreeSync hat mich dabei vollends überzeugt und sorgte für ein absolut schlieren freies Bild. Auf HDR und die verschiedenen Presets für die einzelnen Spiele kann ich hingegen gut verzichten – hierzu später mehr, wenn wir die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten abhandeln. So viel sei verraten: Mit dem Standard-User Profil ist man in meinen Augen bestens beraten. Alles andere bietet Schwächen in dem ein oder anderen Bereich.

Problematisch ist und bleibt dennoch die FullHD-Auflösung bei einer Bildschirmdiagonale von 27 Zoll, wenn man noch dazu recht nahe am Monitor sitzt. WQHD ist hierbei einfach angenehmer zu betrachten, weil 2560x1440 Pixel eben dann doch feiner auflösen und 27 Zoll dann doch bereits recht groß sind. Trotzdem stellt der MAG273R für mein System den idealen Monitor dar, denn für WQHD bei maximalen Details und stets 60fps ist die Kombination aus Ryzen 5 3600 und der Radeon RX 5700 Evoke GP OC bei einigen Titeln schlicht zu langsam. Bei FullHD hingegen kann das System glänzen und zaubert flüssige und hübsche Bilder auf das IPS-Panel. Das IPS-Panel ist dabei einfach das größte Pfund des MAG273R (und sicherlich auch der Grund für den hohen Kaufpreis). Die Farben sind einfach klasse, kräftig und lebendig und das Bild bleibt stets flüssig.

4.1 - Konsolen:

Zunächst habe ich den MSI MAG273R - wie versprochen - mit dem SNES Classic Mini getestet. Die Stromversorgung über USB funktionierte bei mir reibungslos, dass ausgegebene Bild war gewohnt top. Allerdings hat der eSports Monitor eine gigantische Schwachstelle als Konsolen-Bildschirm: Er besitzt keine integrierten Lautsprecher. Für die Classic-Konsolen muss man also per Klinke Kopfhörer anschließen. Bei der PS4 sieht es anders aus, hier kann man eventuell ein Soundsystem direkt an die PS4 anschließen. Dennoch schränkt das Nicht-Vorhandensein von integrierten Lautsprechern den Gebrauch als Konsolen-Bildschirm erheblich ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*5.Ergonomie und Eigenschaften*

*5.1 Ergonomie*

Beginnen wir mit der Ergonomie. Dabei darf man nicht vergessen: Es handelt sich um ein eSports Gerät, dass eindeutig für Gaming ausgelegt ist. Dementsprechend ist der MAG273R lediglich höhenverstell- (130 mm) und neigbar (-5° bis 20°). Das ist für einen Gaming-Monitor üblich, allerdings hätte ich mir in dieser Preisklasse auch die Möglichkeit gewünscht, das Display zu drehen. Leider ermöglichen dies aber nur sehr wenige Hersteller, da das Schwenken des Displays dann wohl meist auf Kosten des Designs geht. 

Eine Pivot-Funktion vermisse ich nicht und habe sie auch beruflich noch nie benötigt. Bei dem MAG273R würde eine Pivot-Funktion allerdings das Einstecken der Anschlusskabel erleichtern, da diese ungünstig an der Unterseite liegen und nur sehr fummelig zu erreichen sind. 

  Das gilt analog auch für die USB-Anschlüsse und den Kopfhöreranschluss. Somit werde ich die USB-Anschlüsse lediglich zur Stromversorgung meiner Retro-Konsolen wie dem SNES Classic Mini gebrauchen und den Kopfhöreranschluss gar nicht nutzen. Dennoch geht MSI auch hier den Weg der Standard-Lösung bei den meisten Monitoren.

  Es handelt sich also um Standard-Kost, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Störend ist immer noch der weit herausragende Standfuß. Der MAG273R ist nichts für schmale Schreibtische. Hier empfiehlt sich eine Wand- oder VESA-Halterung zum Platzsparen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*5.2 Eigenschaften und Einstellungen*

*5.2.1 Gaming OSD*

MSI bietet bei dem MAG273R und vermutlich auch bei weiteren hauseigenen Gaming-Monitoren eine wirklich coole Software zur Konfiguration des Monitors über Windows an: Das Gaming OSD. Hier findet man alle Einstellungen auf einen Blick und kann das Monitor-Setup per Maus und Tastatur bedienen. Dies ist logischerweise wesentlich komfortabler als alle Einstellungen über den doch fummeligen Joystick an der Rückseite vorzunehmen.
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​   Das Gaming OSD 2.0 gestaltet sich sehr übersichtlich. So findet man am linken Rand die einzelnen Presets. Daneben sind dann die einzelnen Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten des Monitors aufgeführt. Neben Helligkeit, Kontrast, Schärfe und Night Vision, lassen sich auch die Reaktionszeit, die Bildoptimierung, die Farbtemperatur, die Bildschirmgröße, HDCR, Augenschutz, Anti-Verschwimmen und FreeSync konfigurieren. Zusätzlich kann man einige Einstellungen auf dem Monitor anzeigen lassen, etwa die Bildfrequenz oder eine Alarm Uhr. Shooter-Fetischisten dürfen ein Fadenkreuz aufschalten und dabei verschiedene Designs wählen. Auf den folgenden Screenshots könnt ihr euch die Einstellungen der vorgegebenen Profile einmal genauer ansehen. Ich möchte euch hier kurz meine (subjektiven) Eindrücke dazu schildern:
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​   Wie bereits erwähnt gefällt mir persönlich das „Nutzer“-Profil am besten. Da es die Farben kräftig, aber noch natürlich darstellt, ohne übertrieben bunt zu wirken. Die Helligkeit ist angenehm und es handelt sich in meinen Augen um eine vernünftige Werkseinstellung. Das Preset „Egoshooter“ liefert mehr Helligkeit bei geringerem Kontrast. Dies lässt die Farben blasser wirken – dennoch handelt es sich noch um eines der angenehmeren Presets. Grauenvoll wird es dann bei der Einstellung für Rennspiele. Das Preset ist äußerst kontrastreich und sehr hell. Die Farben wirken sehr bunt und stark überzeichnet. Ich frage mich, wer damit ernsthaft irgendwelche Racing-Games zockt. Das RTS-Setup hingegen ist hell, bietet kräftige Farben, nervt aber mit einer übermäßigen Scharfzeichnung. Während das Leser-Setup augenschonen und dadurch etwas gelbstichig wirkt, reicht die Kino-Einstellung dann sehr nah an das User-Profil heran und bietet ebenfalls eine sehr natürliche, angenehm scharfe Darstellung. Das Designer-Setup hingegen ist so kontrastreich, dass man Seiten in Microsoft Word kaum noch vom Hintergrund unterscheiden kann – für mich nicht zu gebrauchen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die HDR-Einstellung hingegen wirkt sehr angenehm, bietet aber nach der Windows-Kalibrierung ebenfalls eine zu hohe Schärfe-Einstellung. Generell lässt hinzugeschaltetes HDR in Windows die Farben eher blasser wirken und stellt für mich in der Preisklasse dann eher eine Spielerei anstelle eines deutlichen Mehrwerts dar.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
„Kino“ und „Nutzer“ liefern für mich als „Laien“ somit die beste Mischung aus kräftigen, aber natürlichen Farben, guter Lesbarkeit und ansprechender Helligkeit. Mit dem Nutzer-Profil bin ich Out-of-the-Box zufrieden. So muss es sein, gute Arbeit von MSI!​ 
*Zusätzlich zu den Grundeinstellungen bietet MSI einige weitere, sinnvolle Individualisierungs-Möglichkeiten im Gaming OSD:*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 ​   Wenig sinnvoll ist für mich die Splitscreen-Funktion („geteiltes Fenster“), da sie geöffnete Fenster nach Wunsch in vorgegebenen Clustern auf dem Monitor anordnet. Hierfür muss man jedoch jedes Fenster in gewünschter Reihenfolge im OSD einmal anklicken und es funktioniert nicht mit allen Programmen. Ein händisches Anordnen der Fenster gelingt mir persönlich dabei schneller. Eine nette Spielerei also, aber nicht wirklich nötig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​   Ebenso findet man bei den Tools einige mehr- oder weniger notwendige Einstellmöglichkeiten, etwa die Maus-Geschwindigkeit, eine Bildschirmtastatur, Betriebseinstellungen des Monitors zur automatischen Abschaltung (sinnvoll!), eine Bildschirmlupe, das Verbinden mit einer Drahtlosanzeige und verschiedene Projektionseinstellungen. Drei der sechs würde ich als sinnvoll bezeichnen (Betriebseinstellungen, Projizieren, Mit Drahtlosanzeige verbinden). Bei den übrigen drei unterliegt MSI ein wenig dem aktuellen Zwang, möglichst viel in eine „Gaming APP“ zu verpacken – wie z.B. auch NZXT bei der CAM-Software. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Brauchbar und wertvoll ist die Möglichkeit, die Makro-Taste links am Monitor, sowie den kleinen Joystick rechts programmieren zu können. MSI stellt hier verschiedene Funktionsmöglichkeiten für die Makro-Taste bereit, die tatsächlich auch einen Mehrwert bieten können. So etwa den Wechsel zu einem spezifischen Monitorprofil, den Start des Gaming OSDs oder den Wechsel der Eingangsquelle – prima! Außerdem kann der Nutzer Hotkeys für einzelne Monitoreinstellungen festlegen oder über den 144 Hz-Button im Hauptmenü die Anzeige direkt für eine hohe Bildwiederholfrequenz konfigurieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
*Mystic Light:
* 
  Oben rechts im Gaming OSD versteckt sich ein kleiner RGB-Button zur Steuerung der LED-Leiste des MAG273R. Leider handelt es sich hierbei um eine doch recht reduzierte Version der Mystic-Light Software. MSI bietet zehn Presets (siehe Screenshot) sowie die Möglichkeit, die LED-Leiste zu deaktivieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Interessanter wird es, wenn man das MSI Dragon Center installiert und weitere MSI-Hardware verwendet. Hier stehen dem Anwender wesentlich umfangreichere Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten für die RGB-Beleuchtung zur Auswahl. Zum einen bietet MSI die Möglichkeit, die diversen Hardware-Komponenten (Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Headset, Monitor, etc.) zu synchronisieren, zum anderen aber auch einzelne Profile mit verschiedenen Beleuchtungssetups zu erstellen. Der MAG273R wurde von der aktuellen Version des Dragon Centers reibungslos erkannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Auf die einzelnen Möglichkeiten werde ich hier nicht eingehen – die Screenshots sprechen für sich selbst. Allerdings ist besonders der Ambient Link hervorzuheben: Scheinbar kann die MSI-Hardware mit Nanoleaf- oder Philips Hue-Geräten gekoppelt werden und via Ambient- oder Game-Mode eine an das Spiel oder bestimmte Presets angepasste Umgebungsbeleuchtung erzeugen. Diese Möglichkeit reizt mich an sich sehr, aber ich besitze leider weder Nanoleaf- noch Hue-Geräte. Ein Game-Sync wäre bei mir allerdings bei Assassin’s Creed Odyssey, The Division 2, Monster Hunter World: Iceborne und Ghost Recon Breakpoint möglich. Kritisch anzumerken ist allerdings die Leuchtkraft der LED-Einheit des MAG273R. Mir persönlich ist die Ausleuchtung zu schwach, zumal es sich nur um einen schmalen Streifen oberhalb des Monitors handelt. Wirkliches RGB-Party-Feeling kommt dabei nicht auf. Wirklich cool wäre die Beleuchtung, wenn MSI zusätzlich an den Seiten LEDs integriert hätte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Was sollte man nun also installieren? Das Dragon Center? Das Gaming OSD? Oder doch beides? Nutzt ihr nur einen MSI-Monitor mit Gaming OSD-Support und Mystic Light, empfehle ich nur das Gaming OSD. Habt ihr aber weitere MSI-Hardware mit RGB-Beleuchtung in Gebrauch, solltet ihr beide Apps installieren, denn die Monitoreinstellungen könnt ihr nur über das Gaming OSD vornehmen, während das Dragon Center mehr Möglichkeiten für die RGB-Konfiguration bietet.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
*5.2.2 OSD des MAG273R*

Auch das OSD des MAG273R ist ansprechend gestaltet und bietet am oberen Rand einen direkten Überblick über die wichtigsten, aktuellen Einstellungen (Auflösung, Bildwiederholrate, HDR, FreeSync, Eingangsquelle). Das OSD verschachtelt sich in drei Untermenüs. Die Bedienung erfolgt über den kleinen roten Joystick am hinteren rechten Rand des Monitors. MSI liefert am linken Rand des OSDs bebilderte Erläuterungen für die Tastenfunktion des Joysticks – übersichtlich, präzise und leicht verständlich! Die Bedienung ist somit kinderleicht, die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gleichen denen des Gaming OSDs. Allerdings sind einige Einstellungen noch ein wenig umfangreicher. Auch an dieser Stelle sprechen die Screenshots für sich, mit weiteren Erläuterungen der einzelnen Einstellungen möchte ich euch an dieser Stelle nicht langweilen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Persönlich fehlt mir im OSD lediglich die Möglichkeit, Mystic Light einzurichten. Man kann die RGB-Beleuchtung lediglich aktivieren oder deaktivieren, nicht jedoch konfigurieren. Hierzu ist man auf die Installation des Gaming OSDs oder des Dragon Centers angewiesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​*6.Fazit:


*Kommen wir zum Fazit nach der rund vierwöchigen Testphase, welches nahezu durchweg positiv ausfällt - mit ein paar kleinen Einschränkungen. MSI präsentiert mit dem Optix MAG273R eSports Gaming Monitor einen hervorragenden 27-Zöller, der in dem von MSI aufgerufenen Einsatzgebiet treffend aufgehoben ist. Die Bildqualität weiß trotz "nur" FullHD-Auflösung dank des verbauten IPS-Panels zu überzeugen und zaubert kräftige Farben und eine vernünftige Helligkeit ohne Schlieren auf den Bildschirm. Tests zu Fifa, F1 2020 und dem ein- oder anderen Shooter sowie den Konsolen werde ich hier noch nachliefern. Die Bildqualität steht jedoch einem Office-Monitor wie dem Dell SE2717H in nichts nach, während der MSI Optix dann eben mit 144 Hz und Freesync keinerlei Schwierigkeiten mit schnellen, bewegten Bildern hat.

Persönlich finde ich das MSI Gaming OSD äußerst gelungen, da man so alle Einstellungen des Monitors zügig und übersichtlich per Maus und Tastatur vornehmen kann. Auch lässt sich der MAG273R über die Software hervorragend individualisieren. Mir gefällt die Möglichkeit, sowohl dem Joystick als auch der Makro-Taste verschiedene Funktionen zuzuweisen, wenn man sie nicht für das eigentliche OSD nutzt.

Anlass zur Kritik bietet - wenn üerhaupt - das nur dürftige HDR und die eher halbgare Mystic-Light Umsetzung, wenn man das Dragon Center nicht nutzt. Die Leuchtstärke der verbauten LEDs ist mir zu gering und fällt wenn überhaupt erst bei Dunkelheit im Zimmer wirklich auf. Zudem gehen einem ohne das Dragon Center einige Synchronisierungs- und Beleuchtungsmöglichkeiten verloren. Auch in Sachen Ergonomie und Erreichbarkeit der Anschlüsse hätte ich mir einen Blick zur Konkurrenz gewünscht. So liegen dort die Anschlüsse teilweise gut erreichbar an der Rückseite - statt fummelig an der Unterseite wie beim MAG273R. Außerdem bietet selbst ein betagter TN-Kamerad wie der Asus VG248QE eine Pivot-Funktion und ist drehbar. Mindestens die Anschlüsse an der Rückseite hätte ich mir gewünscht - wie beim LG 27GL850-B.

Abschließend möchte ich dem MSI Optix MAG273R eSports Gaming Monitor eine Empfehlung für all diejenigen aussprechen, die einen gut ausgestatteten 27-Zoll-FullHD-Gaming Monitor mit IPS-Panel und 144 Hz-Support suchen, weil die eigene Hardware entweder nicht flott genug für WQHD ist oder man gezielt auf FullHD und entsprechend höhere Framerates im eSports-Bereich zielt. Mit einem Kaufpreis von 350 Euro tummeln sich nämlich auch schon einige brauchbare WQHD-Kandidaten im Preisbereich des MAG273R - dann allerdings meist ohne ein schnelles IPS-Panel. Hier muss jeder seine eigenen Prioritäten setzen. Persönlich würde ich immer den MAG273R mit IPS-Panel bei geringerer Auflösung vorziehen - die Bildqualität ist einfach herausragend, insbesondere gegenüber einem TN-Panel.

*Pro:*

- viele Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten
- RGB-Beleuchtung
- RGB lässt sich mit weiterer MSI-Hardware synchronisieren
- hervorragende Bildqualität
- schlierenfreie Bildwiedergabe
- IPS-Panel mit 144 Hz Unterstützung
- viele Anschlussmöglichkeiten
- Gaming OSD App
- Unterstützung für Philips Hue/Nanoleaf
- brauchbare Presets
- Freesync

*Contra:*

- schwache RGB-Ausleuchtung
- Backlight-Bleeding
- schwaches HDR
- FullHD bei 27-Zoll

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## theoturtle (1. Oktober 2020)

Schöner Test, man merkt du hast dich intensiv damit auseinandergesetzt. Sehr schön. Das Lesen hat mir Spass gemacht. Die Gliederung an sich ist gut - aber mit den Bildern hast du's deutlich übertrieben. Da musste ich zwischendurch nach dem Text suchen. Weniger ist manchmal mehr. Auch dazu ein schönes Fazit am Ende.
Insgesamt 
PS: Dein Hintergundbild solltest du aber nochmal ändern .... 
PPS: Kuschel die Katz!


----------



## pedi (1. Oktober 2020)

sehe ich auch so, a bissl viel bilder.


----------



## Falcony6886 (3. Oktober 2020)

Danke euch! 

Leider hat das neue Foren-Layout/die neue Foren-Software auch mein Test-Layout komplett zerschossen. Vorher waren die ganzen Bilder alle Thumbnails und man konnte bei Interesse einzelne Pics anklicken. So ist es natürlich echt überladen... 

Sobald ich wieder ein Review liefere, werde ich mich mal mit dem neuen Layout auseinandersetzen!


----------

